# My Baby Boy is Gone



## Sabretooth (Jan 23, 2021)

My baby boy is gone...one moment he teetered and off to vet. Lung cancer.. Matastiscised. Or however it is spelled. I said Id nurse him. 70 hours later I had to choose. Ive NEVER had to choose ...and the pressure to choose. And to get out of my own way. To release him from the horror of it all. Im so LOST. We were never seperated in all our 13 years. Not once. Everyminute of everyday. We were inseperable. I cant even go home. It hurts too much. I dread going back to work. Its going to be brutal without him. I cry in the truck. I feel so much greif ... Guilt.. loss ..
Like I betrayed our bond. Why couldnt nature be kinder?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sad 

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.

Don't beat yourself up you did the kindest thing for him.X


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

You did the kindest thing for your loved one. Be kind to yourself.
When you are ready there will be another little one waiting for a lovely home and a kind companion xx


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

Please don't think you betrayed him. It was a terrible and heartbreaking decision that you had to make, but ending his pain was the greatest act of love that you could give him.


----------



## Sabretooth (Jan 23, 2021)

tyg'smum said:


> Please don't think you betrayed him. It was a terrible and heartbreaking decision that you had to make, but ending his pain was the greatest act of love that you could give him.


Thank you for saying that I didnt betray him.. Id like to beleive it somehow. Its very painful. If only I could actually know he is safe and knows I did my utmost and his little soul is not feeling abandoned by me. Im devistated. Going to be a long haul for me.. So many what if's


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sabretooth said:


> Thank you for saying that I didnt betray him.. Id like to beleive it somehow. Its very painful. If only I could actually know he is safe and knows I did my utmost and his little soul is not feeling abandoned by me. Im devistated. Going to be a long haul for me.. * So many what if's*


We all feel like that when we look back, but it doesn't change that we did the right thing for them, we can't let them suffer. I'm sure he knew how much you loved him and that you did everything you could for him.

Look after yourself X


----------

